# 647.10.11 M Officicial Cosmonauts Day / Date B-42



## Seikopath (Jun 19, 2007)

Okay, I was about to pull the trigger on the 647.10.11 M Officicial Cosmonauts Day / Date B-42, then I realized it has a brushed finish.

I had thought I found the perfect watch for me, in every way - mostly, because I lusted for that Blasted finish on the older Fortis Watches.

I got on this forum, for some eye candy and to my disappointment, learned they are all brush finished now.

Firstly, did they ever make this model with a BLASTED finish?

If so, anyone know where I could find one? Is my only chance finding a used one?

Thanks in advance for any help. I REALLY want to join your Fortis Club, but that brushed finish might be a deal killer for me.

Edit (Noticed the Titanium Version) - I just realized the Ti version comes in "2" or blasted finish! I'm sure it'll be a lot more than I wanted to spend, and it's ALMOST perfect. The part that completely throws the whole thing out of whack, is that black crown!?!? What were they thinking? I can only see the edge of it in this pic, but I'm not sure I could cope with that.

Geez, It's rough that I'm so picky, but this is a HUGE purchase for me, and I want it to be PERFECT, so I can feel like I NEVER want to buy another watch. (Yeah, right, I know it's an addiction)

Anybody have any pictures of the Cosmonaut in Titanium? What about that Ti Bracelet?!?! Any idea on the price? I am considering the 658.27.11 M version, with the plain dial, no chrono complications of any sort, and just ONE crown with no buttons on the side. Thanks.


----------



## Seikopath (Jun 19, 2007)

Anybody from Fortis out there reading this? You could have raised the price, and I would have been fine with that - but, NO... you had to take away the one thing I lusted for that set it apart from all the other watch companies. By taking away the Blasted Finish, your watches look like every other "Brushed" watch out there, and there are PLENTY!

You've forced me away, and now I'm looking at the SINN U1. I will drop about $600 MORE dollars on the SINN that you could have had - if you made wiser business decisions. 

I could have settled for the Spacematic - since it has the highly coveted blasted finish, but NO... You have discontinued that model. (Every piece of news from Fortis lately has been BAD news IMHO)

:think:


----------



## Mike 777 (Dec 20, 2008)

I agree--step by step, the things that used to distinguish Fortis from the rest are disappearing. First it was tritium; not a big deal, perhaps, unless you need luminosity beyond about 7 or 8 hours. Then, in addition to dropping some very unique models such as the Spacematic (which you mention) and the 24-hr Flieger, the matte finish was replaced by a common brushed finish. Perhaps those timorous souls who feel that the old Fortis look was "too industrial" or military--such people whine and complain about anything uncompromising--are assuaged by the changes, but in the meantime they'll continue to buy their skinny little effeminate dress watches (and perpetually asking on watch forums whether or not they can safely wear them in such demanding activities as GOLF), and Fortis will gradually fade into gray obscurity, like all other compromises, not being fully satisfactory to anyone. 

Fortis isn't there yet, and I hope it never gets there.


----------



## Seikopath (Jun 19, 2007)

I still lust for one. Since a few of their models still have the blasted finish, I will just have to think about the extra $ compared to sending it off somewhere and having it done in a back alley (yeah, right).

Seems only their higher-end models are keeping with the blasted finish motif. It's a shame, because I really prefer not to have a busy dial, with chrono-complications.

I really want the Day AND Date, and that's keeping me from getting the Sinn U1.

I guess the black crown on the ti cosmonaut is some rubber coating, so I can live with that, or perhaps remove it. :think:

No more screw down crowns. Get your blasted finish while you can. Thing is, the ti version is the only sano dial with my preferred finish, but I would like a steel version. I like having the heft on my wrist. The Fliegers and non B-42 versions just don't have the right end-links, or case for my tastes.

It's a tough call, this one. A dilemma. Get the featherweight ti version, that would look cool as heck, especially since it's a darker color, even darker looking with a matte finish, so cool, but super-light, and top-heavy.

Or get the steel version, with the proper balance of bracelet to case ratio and heft with a fancy, blingy, extravagant, show-off, sparkly, "classy", brushed finish.

I had a spacematic, and I fell in love with that matte finish. The matte dial too. It was all about the matte. No reflections of light and the easiest most visible readable dial I've ever seen. (I had the one without the big numbers, in black dial - the 623.22.31 M. Oh, man, I really miss that sucker. I might have to just pay way too much for a used one, if I can find that exact model.

These brushed finished watches look like rolexes or something. Its the opposite of what I thought Fortis was all about.


----------



## SGTV (Jul 3, 2007)

I have the Titan. Here are some pics, albeit I am not a good photographer. I also have a MarineMaster which I am sending to PWH who will sand blast it for approx 100. I was trying to see if anyone out there has any experience with their work. I agree I love a good sand blasted (non-reflective coating). Also worth noting on the MM I refinished it myself last month with a 3 dollar household sponge, and am digging it too.


----------



## Seikopath (Jun 19, 2007)

SGTV said:


> I have the Titan. Here are some pics.


Just to clarify - is this Titan model Bead Blasted? What do you think of the black crown?

How do you like the overall weight of it, compared to your steel MM?

This has been killing me - Is the bracelet all "jangly"? I have a Ti Samurai, and the bracelet sounds like a belly dancer's belt, with jangly sounds, when I handle it. Is the bracelet thick? Thanks for all advice.


----------



## SGTV (Jul 3, 2007)

The Titan is very nice, but very much lighter than my MM. It is a solid watch though, and wears nicely. I have a rubber strap I put it on sometimes. The black crown is hot, I would not consider it a negative on this watch. The finish is definetly blasted per your needs. The end links are solid, but this the Titan is a light weight watch. The bracelet is thick and has the screwed in links just like the MM. I wear my watches tight on the wrist, with little room for the "jingles", but I guess it would if you wore it wide open or with an extra link. 
If you give me some time today, I will post some photos of side by side comparison of the two. 
Where do you live, have you seen or held either watch?


----------



## Seikopath (Jun 19, 2007)

I live in Southwestern Ohio, and the closest Fortis Dealer is in Cleveland, which is a four hour drive. 

No, I have not seen or held either watch. I've only held the Spacematic in real life, and I loved that thing - if only it was larger, with a more curvy case... Then stumbled upon website images of the B-42 Cosmonaut and haven't stopped drooling. I'm sure if I could see one in real life, it would be over. 

Awesome, Pics would be appreciated!


----------



## Alpha_Tango (Feb 1, 2008)

I recently $old this Official Cosmonauts with the blasted finish ss case/bracelet :-(










While it doesn't meet your particular requirements, I agree 100% that the blasted finish is outstanding and really sets these watches apart(at least it did) from the brushed finish that has become so _common :roll:_

Good luck with your search |>


----------



## Seikopath (Jun 19, 2007)

That's a beautiful GMT. I love it, but the case is (I'm only guessing here) like a 38mm, I think. I tend to prefer a black bezel, as it sort of visually extends the diameter of the dial, in my opinion, and adds to the dimensions. 

I worry that if I send one off for blasting, to a watch-smith, I mean horologist, that it will be a different "grit" of blast. Like glass beading, would look different that sand blasting and so forth. I just want the original factory finish they used to have. 

It's so important, that I'm considering the Ti version, even though I know it will be the lightest thing I've ever worn, and it will freak me out and I'll have to constantly check if it's still there. I'm just comfortable with a big, heavy watch. Steel is real. I like heavy metal. If I had my druthers, I'd choose a tungsten carbide case and bracelet, as long as it had a blasted finish! ;-)


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

Seikopath said:


> That's a beautiful GMT. I love it, but the case is (I'm only guessing here) like a 38mm, I think. I tend to prefer a black bezel, as it sort of visually extends the diameter of the dial, in my opinion, and adds to the dimensions.
> 
> I worry that if I send one off for blasting, to a watch-smith, I mean horologist, that it will be a different "grit" of blast. Like glass beading, would look different that sand blasting and so forth. I just want the original factory finish they used to have.
> 
> It's so important, that I'm considering the Ti version, even though I know it will be the lightest thing I've ever worn, and it will freak me out and I'll have to constantly check if it's still there. I'm just comfortable with a big, heavy watch. Steel is real. I like heavy metal. If I had my druthers, I'd choose a tungsten carbide case and bracelet, as long as it had a blasted finish! ;-)


Life is a series of compromises, just ask your wife ;-).... 
Frankly don't buy a Fortis, you will not be happy with it. 
However, some people have started their own watch companies to create their ultimate watch with the expectation others would be thrilled by their creations and buy them. Check out some of the forums... no kiddin'.

Good luck, there is room for another watch company in the universe.


----------



## SGTV (Jul 3, 2007)

You do get used to the weight of the Titan. It took me a while, but it does happen.


----------



## Seikopath (Jun 19, 2007)

sjaakb said:


> Life is a series of compromises, just ask your wife ;-)....
> Frankly don't buy a Fortis, you will not be happy with it.
> However, some people have started their own watch companies to create their ultimate watch with the expectation others would be thrilled by their creations and buy them. Check out some of the forums... no kiddin'.
> 
> Good luck, there is room for another watch company in the universe.


I like to avoid as many compromises as possible, that is why I don't own a wife.

Oh, I'd be happy with a Fortis, believe you me. I'd get over whatever qualms I had about the finish real quick. The _design_ of that bracelet gets me all choked up. I'd almost buy one just for the bracelet. It's like a flattened version of a Presidential Bracelet. It's so simple, and so elegant, like a brick wall. Equal size square blocks that make links, it's beautiful. I fell in love with those links when I had a Spacematic.

Part of the allure (a _huge_ part) was that blasted finish. I loved the way it felt, looked, everything. It is something I miss dearly.

When I realized the B-42's were everything I loved about the Spacematic and _more, _it began haunting me. The case is properly curved, just the way I like. Amazing. The links are _thicker_, like twice as thick. Awesome. The thing is bigger, heavier, it's the big twin version, and the spacematic is a sportster, to put it into Harley Davidson terminology.

I'm done with the sportster spacematic. It was friggin' _awesome, _man! I don't want another one, though. It's time to move up. To run with the big dogs.

There is a B-42 Cosmonaut in my near future. Currently I'm severely torn between the Matte Titanium version (too light), and the Brushed SS version (too brushed). If I ever decide which compromise I like better, I'm _buying _a Fortis, and don't you worry, I _will _be happy with it. VERY happy.


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh I don't worry Seikopath, I'll leave that up to the wife I own;-).
Welcome to the Fortis club, love to see pics when you purchase.
When you buy one, you want more... it's an addiction.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

'seikopath'

just a thought, but why not get the exact looking Fortis you want and then 
spend a tad more to have it bead-blasted?
;-)

when you are ready to buy a Fortis, PM me, my friend is an AD.

good luck with your decision.
-Steven


----------



## Seikopath (Jun 19, 2007)

cuckoo4watches said:


> 'seikopath'
> 
> just a thought, but why not get the exact looking Fortis you want and then
> spend a tad more to have it bead-blasted?
> ...


I went with the ti version that already has the blasted finish for half the price of a USED one - Free Shipping - Brand New w/ box and papers!


----------

